

Foursquare Founders Take Home $4.6 Million From Series B Round - raghus
http://www.businessinsider.com/foursquare-series-b-sec-filing-2010-7

======
jamesshamenski
im guessing this is back pay for the funds crowley put in after his angel
round. Because there was no way you go from zero to 25 employees on $1m.

------
pclark
seems like quite a bit to take off the table.

